# Let's see those switch panels!



## arkansasnative (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd like to see everybody's installed (or not installed if you don't have a pic installed) switch panels! Homemade or manufactured... doesn't matter! i figure everybody could benefit from a central thread of switch pics... POST EM UP!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is mine before I got it installed...I cut the hole to big and had to figure out how to fix it. The switches are on the left and the fuses are on the right. It came with small 5amp fuses that blew in no time so I replaced them with 20amp fuses and have not blown one since. I got it from a local marine dealer for around $15. I use it for my nav lights, fog lights, and 12v plug ins. (sorry for the crappy resolution, it was taken with my cell phone and enlarged on photobucket)


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2011)

Baitcaster - who makes that one 

Is in fused?


----------



## devilmutt (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 16, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Baitcaster - who makes that one
> 
> Is in fused?



Got it from Cabelas. Comes wth fuses.

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Marine-Grade-Switch-Panels/738018.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dswitch%2Bpanel%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=switch+panel&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## arkansasnative (Feb 17, 2011)

were off to a good start guys! but i know i've seen more on this site! especially homemade ones... i remember some out of electrical boxes and one im particularly interested in that was made from a clear blue plastic waterproof looking box!


----------



## LonLB (Feb 18, 2011)

I found them on a site that says they come with labels. Are the switch labels decals?
If so, what decals are included?


----------



## LonLB (Feb 18, 2011)

devilmutt said:


>




Nice devilmutt =D> 
Since deciding to convert my boat to a tiller, I've decided to build something similar.


----------



## devilmutt (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank You.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 18, 2011)

Just bought a new one to replace my existing one, but heck if I can find where I hid it. I'll keep looking and as soona s I find it I'll post a pic.


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 18, 2011)

This is from my 1236 

I made a little electrical "console" where I have a voltage meter, switches for navigation lights, interior lights and the voltage meter. I also added a 12v socket for any accessory that might come along. I wish I had a main switch like an ignition switch to turn all power off from the battery. What I've done works ok but the main switch would make sure everything is off when not in use.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine is the same as bobberboys...


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 20, 2011)

Found it! Not installed, but you get the idea.







The only thing that I don't really like is that two switches are run off one fuse. I would rather they were individually fused. I would hate for something not important to go out along with something impoirtant. I'll probably change that and make each one fused. 

Made by BEP marine www.bepmarine.com
Hope this helps.


----------

